# NVIDIA Geforce 260.63 veröffentlicht



## GR-Thunderstorm (18. März 2010)

*NVIDIA Geforce 260.63 veröffentlicht*

Gestern hat Nvidia einen neuen Treiber mit der Versionsnummer 260.63 veröffentlicht.

Gegenüber den Vorgänger soll lediglich der offizielle Support für die GTS 450 Karten hinzugekommen sein.

Weiterhin gibt NVidia folgende Verbesserungen an:


Leistungssteigerung im Vergleich zu  WHQL-Treiberversion v258.96  für Grafikprozessoren der Serie GeForce GTX 400 bei  mehreren  PC-Spielen. Im Folgenden sind die deutlichsten gemessenen   Leistungssteigerungen unter Windows 7 aufgeführt. Ergebnisse hängen vom   jeweiligen Grafikprozessor und der Systemkonfiguration ab:GeForce GTX 480:


Bis zu 10 % bei StarCraft II        (2560x1600, 4xAA/16xAF Ultra)
Bis zu 14 % bei S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Call of Pripyat (1920x1200, 4xAA/16xAF)
Bis zu 16 % bei S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Call of Pripyat (SLI – 2560x1600, 4xAA/16xAF)
Bis zu 6 % bei Aliens vs.        Predator (SLI − 1920x1200, kein AA – Tesselation aktiviert)

GeForce GTX 460:


Bis zu 19 % bei StarCraft II        (SLI − 1920x1200, 4xAA/16xAF Ultra)
Bis zu 15 % bei Battlefield        Bad Company 2 (SLI – 2560x1600, 4xAA/16xAF)
Bis zu 12 % bei S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Call of Pripyat (2560x1600, kein AA)
Bis zu 9 % bei Aliens vs.        Predator (1680x1050, 4xAA/16xAF – Tesselation aktiviert)
Bis zu 7 % bei Metro 2033        (1680x1050, kein AA – Tesselation aktiviert)
Bis zu 11 % bei Dirt 2 (SLI –        2560x1600 4xAA/16xAF)
Bis zu 12 % bei        Crysis:Warhead (SLI − 1920x1200, 4xAA/16xAF Gamer)
Bis zu 13 % bei Far Cry 2        (2560x1600, 4xAA/16xAF)
Bis zu 12 % bei H.A.W.X (SLI        – 1920x1200, 4xAA/16xAF, SSAO Very High)
Bis zu 5 % bei Just Cause 2        (1920x1200, 4xAA/16xAF)
Bis zu 22 % bei Riddick: Assault on        Dark Athena (1920x1200, kein AA)
Bis zu 5 % bei 3DMark Vantage        (Einstellung ‚Extreme‘)




Unterstützt werden wie immer alle GPUs bis runter zur GF6.

Windows Vista/7 64bit
Windows Vista/7 32bit

Windows XP 64bit
Windows XP

Edit: Habs auf der Main übersehen.


----------



## Eiche (18. März 2010)

*AW: NVIDIA Geforce 197.13 mit Fan-Speed-Fix*

dazu gab es bereit 2 user news wo von 2 gelöscht wurden zu gunsten der MAIN ( die user news war zwar zuerst online aber wurde auf die main übernommen dannach die user news gelöscht obwohl die min 1h früher online war und auch aussführlicher)


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (18. März 2010)

*AW: NVIDIA Geforce 197.13 mit Fan-Speed-Fix*



zeffer schrieb:


> dazu gab es bereit 2 user news wo von 2 gelöscht wurden zu gunsten der MAIN ( die user news war zwar zuerst online aber wurde auf die main übernommen dannach die user news gelöscht obwohl die min 1h früher online war und auch aussführlicher)



Hoppla, die Meldung hab ich übersehen. ^^


----------



## Hademe (19. März 2010)

*AW: NVIDIA Geforce 197.13 mit Fan-Speed-Fix*

Das lustige ist, das ich mit diesem Treiber (197.13) probleme mit der Lüftersteuerung habe. Vorher habe ich den 196.75er benutzt und der macht, trotz des bekannten Bugs in der Lüftersteuerung, keine Probleme. Also wieder den alten drauf.


----------



## Kryptonite (19. März 2010)

*AW: NVIDIA Geforce 197.13 mit Fan-Speed-Fix*

Ja mit diesem Treiber habe ich beim Rivatuner ebenfalls neue Probleme, kann den Fan nicht mehr auf 0% regeln ..


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (20. März 2010)

*AW: NVIDIA Geforce 197.13 mit Fan-Speed-Fix*



Kryptonite schrieb:


> Ja mit diesem Treiber habe ich beim Rivatuner ebenfalls neue Probleme, kann den Fan nicht mehr auf 0% regeln ..



Wozu willst du den auf 0% regeln?  Wenn du keinen Lüfter verbaut hast (bzw ne WaKü) kannste den dennoch auf 100% stellen oder so, da wird dennoch kein Strom verbraucht.


----------



## Sash (20. März 2010)

*AW: NVIDIA Geforce 197.13 mit Fan-Speed-Fix*

wird wohl einen grund haben wieso 0%, also lüfter aus nicht möglich ist..


----------



## Kryptonite (20. März 2010)

*AW: NVIDIA Geforce 197.13 mit Fan-Speed-Fix*

wenn die Karte im 2D modus auch ohne laufenden Lüfter genug kühl bleibt, will ich den abstellen können bzw. so niedrig wie möglich


----------



## lordberti (25. März 2010)

*AW: NVIDIA Geforce 197.13 mit Fan-Speed-Fix*

*197.13* hat jetzt *WHQL* bekommen! 

*Direkt Downloads (International):*

Windows 7 und Vista (32 Bit)

Windows 7 und Vista (64 Bit)

Unterstütze GeForce Grafikprozessoren der Serien 6, 7, 8, 9, 100, 200 und 300 und ION Grafikprozessoren.

*Neu in Version 197.13 WHQL:*

• Fügt Unterstützung für Next-Generation ION hinzu. 
• Fügt Unterstützung für GeForce GT 320, GeForce GT 330 und GeForce GT 340 Grafikprozessoren hinzu. 
• Aktualisiert die PhysX System Software auf Version 9.10.0129. 
• Aktualisiert den HD Audiotreiber auf Version 1.0.9.1 (für unterstützte Grafikprozessoren). 
• Steigert die Leistung mehrerer PC-Spiele im Vergleich zu v196.21 WHQL. Im Folgenden einige Beispiele gemessener Verbesserungen. Die Leistung hängt vom jeweiligen Grafikprozessor und der Systemkonfiguration ab. 
- Bis zu 13 % mehr Leistung bei Crysis: Warhead mit einem einzelnen Grafikprozessor 
- Bis zu 30 % mehr Leistung bei Crysis: Warhead mit SLI Technologie 
- Bis zu 13 % mehr Leistung bei H.A.W.X mit einem einzelnen Grafikprozessor 
- Bis zu 15 % mehr Leistung bei H.A.W.X mit SLI Technologie 
- Bis zu 30 % mehr Leistung bei Left 4 Dead mit einem einzelnen Grafikprozessor 
- Bis zu 28 % mehr Leistung bei Left 4 Dead mit SLI Technologie 
• Fügt Unterstützung für SLI und Konfigurationen mit mehreren Grafikprozessoren für viele neue Top-Spiele hinzu, darunter: Assassin’s Creed II, Battlefield: Bad Company 2, Command and Conquer 4: Tiberium Twilight, Grand Theft Auto IV: Episodes from Liberty City, Mass Effect 2, Napoleon: Total War und Zombie Driver. 
• Verbesserte SLI Unterstützung für World of Warcraft und Unigine. 
• Fügt Unterstützung für Ambient Occlusion für Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood, Need for Speed: Shift, Resident Evil 5, RUSE und Street Fighter IV hinzu. 
• Fügt Unterstützung für Override-Kantenglättung für Mass Effect 2 hinzu.

*Release Notes:*
http://de.download.nvidia.com/Windows/197.13/197.13_Win7_WinVista_Desktop_Release_Notes.pdf


----------



## feivel (25. März 2010)

*AW: NVIDIA Geforce 197.13 mit Fan-Speed-Fix*

dann lad ich den auch mal, auch wenn ich glaub dass er mir nicht wirklich viel bringt.


----------



## amdintel (25. März 2010)

*AW: NVIDIA Geforce 197.13 mit Fan-Speed-Fix*

mit dem alten Treiber hatte ich keine Probleme  

197.13  ???
ich habe seit ein paar Tagen schon die Vers.   am laufen 
(260 GTX und GT 320 )
nix mit Beta scheint eine real zu sein , auf  3 PCs keine Probleme bis jetzt  damit,
ich glaube Nvida hat die schnell hinterher geschoben weil die 197.13 vielleicht doch 
noch ein paar andere Fehler hatte ? auf Computer Base wird grade die 197.15 
als Neu angepriesen ,  die ist aber gar nicht Neu
der Beta Treiber 197.15  hat hinten die Endung Beta ..
meiner komischer weise  nicht, ich hatte den Treiber in irgendeinem Unterverzeichnis. bei Nvidia entdeckt


----------



## DAEF13 (26. März 2010)

*AW: NVIDIA Geforce 197.13 mit Fan-Speed-Fix*

Ich habe auch ein Problem mit der Lüftersteuerung...
Vorher konnte ich meinen KFA² Lüfter auf 15% runterregeln, und jetzt ist minimum 30% und nach einer Erhöhung lässt sich der Speed auch nicht mehr runterregeln...


----------



## Genghis99 (26. März 2010)

*AW: NVIDIA Geforce 197.13 mit Fan-Speed-Fix*

Offenbar wissen sie um die Probs bei NVidia - der aktuelle Beta Treiber heisst nämlich *197.25*

NVIDIA DRIVERS 197.25 BETA


----------



## amdintel (26. März 2010)

*AW: NVIDIA Geforce 197.13 mit Fan-Speed-Fix*

ich hatte mit dem 197.13 glück bei trat das auch mit dem alten nicht auf aber sollten lt. noch andere Fehler haben die man nun ausmerzen will daher eine Neue Vers. so schnell


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (15. September 2010)

*AW: NVIDIA Geforce 197.13 mit Fan-Speed-Fix*

Der Treiber 260.63 wurde gestern veröffentlicht.


----------



## DarkMo (15. September 2010)

*AW: NVIDIA Geforce 260.63 veröffentlicht*

ich frag mich schon seit langem, wieso es 2 treiber gibt. einmal diese 260er (bzw bis vor kurzem 250er) sparte da und nebenher scheinbar noch die alten 190er. was hats damit auf sich? welchen brauch ich denn nu für meine kleine 240? blödes treiber wirrwar da :/


----------



## Sterni75 (15. September 2010)

*AW: NVIDIA Geforce 260.63 veröffentlicht*

Hm warum den zwei Treiber? Die 260er ist aktuell und die 190er sind veraltet! Das hat doch nichts mit 2 Treiber zu Tun oder?


----------



## DarkMo (15. September 2010)

*AW: NVIDIA Geforce 260.63 veröffentlicht*

das war auch mein gedanke, aber wieso wird dann im 260er thread vom "neu erschienenem" 197er erzählt mit links un allem drum un dran? oO un dass der 197.25 der aktuelle beta is wo ich schon vor nem viertel jahr den 197.45 hatte >< ich schnall das hier grad garnich ^^


----------



## stolle80 (26. September 2010)

*AW: NVIDIA Geforce 260.63 veröffentlicht*

die neuen Treiber sind echt Gut
Klasse Leistung Nvidia !!


----------

